# Glass Cutting (Basildon Area) URGENT



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone from around my area know anyone or anywhere that can cut glass for me? Unfortunately one of the doors to a viv has been shattered and I need to fix it ASAP

Many Thanks


----------



## biofish (Aug 15, 2010)

Just give any local glazer a call, im sure they could sort you out pretty quick. most companies are 24/7 emergency callout.


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Or. Go D.I.Y shop such as b&q and get sheet plexi glass I think it called acrylic, just cut it to size and you be ok


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

I've sent mother to pick up a glass cutter from B&Q, Shall cut it myself


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck hopefully you have new glass in place soon


----------



## Heffer_Nite (Feb 4, 2008)

i think there is a glass place on paycock road


----------

